# A question for our friend NIMT



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Sean,

Could you take a look at this clip of the new Kato loco and tell me: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLK2tKssj5M

Would a Tsunami handle 2 motors, you couldn't have the 2 motors going at different speeds. By the look of things in the clip there are 2 wires (red & black) on the back of each truck.
Would a Tsunami Decoder handle the current from 2 motors ??


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't own that engine, but I have worked with tsunami's and regular decoders. 

I did a double motor install in a little GE 44 ton switcher with a z or n scale decoder and it handles both fine at stall. It depends in part on how large the motors are. If they are close to the size of the GE ones then it might work. You could always just do a dual decoder install.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

oldSmokey,
Yes the Tsunami Decoder will be able to handle the two motors, they will be a lot smaller and less of an amperage draw than the old style motors.

gc53dfgc, 
Nobody owns that engine yet it's still a preproduction proto type.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Sean,
I got an Email from Overland Hobbies with the pricing of the AMTRAK P42DC so it can't be too far off, so I'm just planning ahead.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

oops, I just paused the video and looked at the shell to see where the motors were or would be.


----------

